# “Luxury Vehicles” Used for an Uber/Lyft car?



## Andrew Philip (Jul 20, 2017)

I thought about using my second car my Lexus IS250 as Uber too. But maybe I should just use the 2018 Toyota Corolla I use mainly for Uber. Does anybody use more than one car for rideshare? I only use the Lexus for personal use driving only and Corolla for Uber. It seems to be a good balance. The Corolla is getting all the mileage however and racks up quickly (especially the weeks I drive a lot). Has anyone used a luxury vehicle for Uber ? Do you think it's not worth it? Premium fuel only, kinda bad gas mileage, but comfortable cars with its leather interiors. A part of me wants to keep the Lexus in Superb condition. Photos of cars below:


----------



## Aniki980 (Sep 8, 2019)

From an economic sense, it’s better to just drive the Corolla, but if it was me I would drive the Lexus anyways sometimes since you bought it you should enjoy it. It may or may not increase tips.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I would just use the Corolla, no sense in driving both into the ground.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Andrew Philip said:


> Has anyone used a luxury vehicle for Uber ?


Acura RDX. But, by the time I began RS it was 4 years old and had 60k+ miles on it and it remains the main family car. Wife's car is an embarrassing precious prius. Can't drive that. Gotta be a nice ride, or forget about it.

And although pax compliment the car, it does nothing to increase tips, FYI.

In a perfect world you would drive a vehicle JUST for RS, if you can stomach the extra costs of a 2nd vehicle. I certainly could not......


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Unless you could drive a higher paying platform with it, why would you want to put it through the abuse?

I drove an IS250 at one point. It Lasted 3 weeks


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> I drove an IS250 at one point.


if you drove a precious prius and had that same accident; it would have been much worse.

I drive a niceR vehicle and it is not abused at all vs family driving. Depends on how one drives?¿


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Andrew Philip said:


> I thought about using my second car my Lexus IS250 as Uber too. But maybe I should just use the 2018 Toyota Corolla I use mainly for Uber. Does anybody use more than one car for rideshare? I only use the Lexus for personal use driving only and Corolla for Uber. It seems to be a good balance. The Corolla is getting all the mileage however and racks up quickly (especially the weeks I drive a lot). Has anyone used a luxury vehicle for Uber ? Do you think it's not worth it? Premium fuel only, kinda bad gas mileage, but comfortable cars with its leather interiors. A part of me wants to keep the Lexus in Superb condition. Photos of cars below:
> 
> View attachment 552737


You people just don't think big enough or know how to get 10% better tips


----------



## Andrew Philip (Jul 20, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> Unless you could drive a higher paying platform with it, why would you want to put it through the abuse?
> 
> I drove an IS250 at one point. It Lasted 3 weeks
> 
> ...


Sorry about the accident. I use the IS 250 as only my personal car now, and the 2018 Corolla as only rideshare. It does help to offset the miles of the Corolla. Honestly I don't want to rid the Lexus because it's a fun car to drive. I wish I had an IS350 however. Those get 100 more horsepower than the 250.


----------



## Filipino858 (Jan 25, 2020)

SHalester said:


> if you drove a precious prius and had that same accident; it would have been much worse.
> 
> I drive a niceR vehicle and it is not abused at all vs family driving. Depends on how one drives?¿


Do you mean like: if it was a Prius, he would have died because of the impact? I know Lexus cars are built strong. Wish I can afford one but I use a cheap used Nissan Versa 2016 model for Uber. Got it November of 2020. It's super slow and when I get 3 passengers inside , the 100HP engine struggles.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Hi! Me! In my opinion, use the IS exclusively for yourself. Are you still making payments? Set aside the depreciation issue, you don't want to be under water if you get involved in an accident.

Powered by a V8, I never expect to have good mileage. After Uber got rid of Select in conjunction with surge almost being non-existent, it doesn't make sense to drive anymore. Although Lyft tends to send me quite a number of Lux rides, the wait time between pings can be an hour (I don't take base fares). This is why I always use my daily commuter, an older LS 430, for deliveries not only because there is 0 depreciation issue, but the quiet, silk smooth ride is beyond what words can describe.

My 460L is primarily for storage. When I was in Houston, this car did not even average 30 miles a week. The cheapskates do not deserve a car like that. They belong to the metro bus. Cherish your IS, OP.










How old is your IS? It looks one from the 2007-2012 era.


----------



## Andrew Philip (Jul 20, 2017)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Hi! Me! In my opinion, use the IS exclusively for yourself. Are you still making payments? Set aside the depreciation issue, you don't want to be under water if you get involved in an accident.
> 
> Powered by a V8, I never expect to have good mileage. After Uber got rid of Select in conjunction with surge almost being non-existent, it doesn't make sense to drive anymore. Although Lyft tends to send me quite a number of Lux rides, the wait time between pings can be an hour (I don't take base fares). This is why I always use my daily commuter, an older LS 430, for deliveries not only because there is 0 depreciation issue, but the quiet, silk smooth ride is beyond what words can describe.
> 
> ...


The Lexus IS 250 is fully paid so no car payment, and yes it's the second generation one. The 2018 Corolla I use for Uber is not fully paid. However , I only pay 230 a month for the Corolla because when I got it, I put down payment of $10k. Now I only have 5k left on the Corolla to pay for. I did this so I won't ever be underwater on the loan. Oh btw....nice Lexus ! Beautiful.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

All the sacrifices we have made to climb the ladder and get into the positions we have in Rideshare...we deserve a luxury ride. Let the middle class live life in a Corrola


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

SHalester said:


> if you drove a precious prius and had that same accident; it would have been much worse.
> 
> I drive a niceR vehicle and it is not abused at all vs family driving. Depends on how one drives?¿


Well we all Drive Rideshare right? Rideshare equals abuse on the car. No matter your social status or how Superior one may feel about themselves oh, if your vehicle is being used for Rideshare, it's being abused. The mileage and people constantly in and out, yes that's abuse &#128580; then again you don't drive right? So I guess it's fair to say your car is not abused... currently


Andrew Philip said:


> Sorry about the accident. I use the IS 250 as only my personal car now, and the 2018 Corolla as only rideshare. It does help to offset the miles of the Corolla. Honestly I don't want to rid the Lexus because it's a fun car to drive. I wish I had an IS350 however. Those get 100 more horsepower than the 250.


If it's paid off hell no don't get rid of it. Use the Corolla for Rideshare and when the opportunity presents itself, you can always trade in the 250 for a 350 without the sticker price payments.&#129335;‍♀ don't depreciate the value by doing Rideshare in it.

I do agree with you on the 350. I would have much rather had a 350 as well. The 250 was kind of weak LOL Although I liked the set up and sportier look than my ES350 . My ES350 drove better but it was more of a grandma car LOL


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

I drive a 2011 Ford Fusion which is much too nice a vehicle for most of my riders.....


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Rideshare equals abuse on the car


ok, I'm guessing the point I was making sailed above it's target envelope. Ooops. What you say could be true for you, not for all. Driving RS does nothing 'more' to my ride than personal driving. No difference. Unless your opinion the more miles you drive, that itself is abuse.
Yeah, I'm not there happy to report.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

SHalester said:


> ok, I'm guessing the point I was making sailed above it's target envelope. Ooops. What you say could be true for you, not for all. Driving RS does nothing 'more' to my ride than personal driving. No difference. Unless your opinion the more miles you drive, that itself is abuse.
> Yeah, I'm not there happy to report.


Of course you're not. No one here would ever have thought you would be on the same level as the rest of us drivers &#128580; with the number of nonsense responses you have to my posts, I'm really beginning to think you're a fan.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> No one here would ever have thought you would be on the same level as the rest of us drivers


hahaha. You got somebody in your pocket? You might drive like a drunk Tony Stewart, but I don't as a RS driver or for personal use. You abuse YOUR vehicle; I don't not abuse mine. Pride has some place here.

And, how many times did you drift into a Calif issue and get it wrong? Nonsense meet confused.

But yes, I don't do RS as my only income or as a full time career; got me there.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

1. Do you like your car? 
2. Are you picky about scratches, scuffs, stains? 
3. Is it your baby? 
4. Do you want to keep it for as long as possible? 
5. Do you want to pay more for Lexus parts / repairs / maintenance? 


if you answered yes to any of these....then no. Don't do it. 


if you got 2 cars, which you do, and the Lexus seems like a play car, then you don't need to make extra money from it.


----------



## Andrew Philip (Jul 20, 2017)

sumidaj said:


> 1. Do you like your car?
> 2. Are you picky about scratches, scuffs, stains?
> 3. Is it your baby?
> 4. Do you want to keep it for as long as possible?
> ...


The Lexus will remain my baby. The Corolla will be the Uber / Lyft car that does that role of rideshare only. My mind has been made up already. Just briefly considered using both for Uber / Lyft but I changed my mind.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

Andrew Philip said:


> The Lexus will remain my baby. The Corolla will be the Uber / Lyft car that does that role of rideshare only. My mind has been made up already. Just briefly considered using both for Uber / Lyft but I changed my mind.


Yeah, its too pretty to be demoted to UBER!!!

Salt it up man don;t let it get all busted up!


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

SHalester said:


> hahaha. You got somebody in your pocket? You might drive like a drunk Tony Stewart, but I don't as a RS driver or for personal use. You abuse YOUR vehicle; I don't not abuse mine. Pride has some place here.
> 
> And, how many times did you drift into a Calif issue and get it wrong? Nonsense meet confused.
> 
> But yes, I don't do RS as my only income or as a full time career; got me there.


take it easy cowboy...no one has all the answers here...


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Andrew Philip said:


> The Lexus will remain my baby. The Corolla will be the Uber / Lyft car that does that role of rideshare only. My mind has been made up already. Just briefly considered using both for Uber / Lyft but I changed my mind.


He says as he's clicking on images of different IS350 for sale &#128526;


----------



## Andrew Philip (Jul 20, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> He says as he's clicking on images of different IS350 for sale &#128526;


&#129323; that's a secret ... lol


----------



## Jackpine Uberguy (Aug 20, 2019)

Just saw this thread. Gotta start by saying I drive rideshare because it's fun, I make some extra $ and my 21 yr old kid said I need a hobby. &#128514;. I've always had what I describe as "car issues". Also, I lost my wife to cancer a few years ago so she's not here to say "oh, heck no!" To my car choice. With that said, I love my rideshare car.







It's bunches of fun. &#128516;


----------

